# Anhörung wegen Betrug



## Marisu (12 September 2009)

Wir hatten diese Woche ein Vorladungsschreiben der Kripo im Briefkasten.
Meinem Mann wird vorgeworfen über sein Pre-paid-Handy an einem Tag im Mai 2 x 10 Euro bei einem anderen Handynutzer auf dessen Telefonnummer verursacht zu haben. D.h. also, diese Person, welche dann auf Betrug angezeigt hat, hat eine Rechnung mit 2 x 10 Euro belastet bekommen. Nach Rückfragen bei vodafone, erfuhr sie dann, dass dies mit der Handy-Nr. meines Mannes erfolgte. Dieses alte Handy war zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr in Betrieb, da mein Mann Anfang des Jahres ein neues Pre-paid Handy gekauft hat.  Das Handy lag also ausgeschaltet bei uns zuhause in der Schublade an diesem Tag. Hat jemand schon mal von so einer Sache was gehört?  Für uns ist das echt schleierhaft und wir sind natürlich sehr verärgert. Es könnte sich ja auch um einen bedeutend höheren Betrag handeln.

Eine weitere mysteriöse Sache bei mir ist, dass ich auf mein Pre-Paid-Handy in unregelmässigen Abständen Telefonate erhalte für eine Frau  Kerstin Richter.
Die ist mir natürlich nicht bekannt und ich bin wirklich nicht die Kerstin Richter )   Bei Rückfragen im Geschäft, wo ich das Handy kaufte, konnte man mir nur sagen, dass das unmöglich sei, was ich auch immer wieder von den mehr oder weniger verärgerten Anrufern zu hören bekomme.

Beie Handys laufen bei vodafone, D2

Hat jemand sowas zu meinem 1. und 2. Beitrag schon mal gehört?

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!

LG

Marisu


----------



## Antiscammer (12 September 2009)

*AW: Anhörung wegen Betrug*

Zumindest ich höre sowas zum ersten Mal. Aber man lernt ja nie aus... 

Eine für mich mögliche Erklärung ist, das evtl. bei dem betrügerischen Vorgang Eure Prepaid-Rufnummer über VOIP-Spoofing als Rufnummernkennung gefälscht wurde. 
Mehr zu Spoofing bei Wikipedia.

Auch die Sache mit der ominösen "Kerstin Richter" kann prinzipiell damit zu tun haben, dass da irgendein Betrug unter dem Namen "Kerstin Richter" läuft, unter Spoofing einer falschen Rufnummernkennung.

Vielleicht haben andere hier noch Ideen.

Möglicherweise könnte es angebracht sein, die Rufnummer von dem alten Handy ganz aufzugeben. Ich fürchte, da kommt nur noch mehr Ärger nach.


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2009)

*AW: Anhörung wegen Betrug*

Bei meinem Megaumsatz im ortsansässigen Baumarkt hat man mir neulich zwei Händis mit D2-Prepaidkarte geschenkt. Nach Aktivierung hat man die Möglichkeit von anderen D2-SIM-Cards Guthaben auf meine Karten umbuchen zu lassen. Womöglich hilft diese Erklärung zu 1. weiter.


----------



## Marisu (14 September 2009)

*AW: Anhörung wegen Betrug*

Danke für die Antwort.

Mit ist das ganze eh schleierhaft, da ich eine Niete in technischen Sachen bin.
Mein Mann wird sich das alles mal durchlesen.

Bei meinen Kollegen war man auch sprachlos, selbst die IT-Leute haben davon noch nichts gehört. 
Meine Tochter meinte, ich soll auf dem alten Handy mal das Guthaben kontrollieren, ob mehr als 20 Euro da drauf sind. Sind aber nur noch knapp über 5,-- Euro auf der Karte.

Mit dieser Kerstin Richter-Sache werd ich dann mal sowieso mit Vodafone Kontakt aufnehmen. Ist mir auch ziemlich lästig, ständig damit belästigt zu werden.:wall:

Wenn's interessiert, schreib ich euch mal, wie es dann so weitergeht in dieser Angelegenheit.


----------

